# Ics Cm7 Theme Error



## cokm4n (Aug 24, 2011)

Not really sure what happened here. I tried installing the ICS theme by Sonny Sekhon (market.android.com/details?id=com.sonny.theme.ics&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zb25ueS50aGVtZS5pY3MiXQ) and when I go to select it in Theme Chooser I get the following message:

" Theme Error: This theme was improperly compiled and cannot be applied. Please report this incident to the theme author."

What is really curious about this is I had it working before. I changed themes and came back to it and got this error. I've tried a fresh install of CM7 and I keep getting this error. It gives me this on a couple of other themes I've tried too.

Any help enabling this theme would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## IamtheCandyMan (Jun 22, 2011)

having the same issue... anyone? thanks


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Those themes are not properly formatted for the Touchpad, thus you cannot use them.

If you want a good looking ICSish theme, I recommend this by joenathane.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1311339


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Those themes are not properly formatted for the Touchpad, thus you cannot use them.
> 
> If you want a good looking ICSish theme, I recommend this by joenathane.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1311339


The theme by joenathane is awesome but the wall paper is not so great, I am using joenathane theme with "Spectrum ICS LWP" download from market free https://market.andro...nNwZWN0cnVtIl0.


----------

